# Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele



## MomentInTime (11. August 2009)

*Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



> Auch gebe es keine Anhaltspunkte für einen ausgedehnten Gebrauch von Computerspielen der Jugendlichen.


Quelle: Anklage erhoben - Todesliste mit 50 Kandidaten - Panorama - sueddeutsche.de

Was fällt der denn bloss ein, wie sollen die armen Politiker denn jetzt bitte argumentieren. Aber gut, dass Staatsanwaltschaft und SZ an dieser Stelle nochmal indirekt auf den kausalen Zusammenhang hinweisen, was wäre denn ein Artikel über einen Amoklauf ohne die Erwähnung von Computerspielen. Bis jetzt wars ja immer so und beim nächsten mal klappts dann bestimmt auch wieder mit Counterstrike & Co - drücken wir die Daumen.

PS: Trauriges Thema, aber mir bleibt da nur noch Zynismus


----------



## SnowmanSW (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Naja, jetzt kann man hier wieder über Medienkompetenz streiten. Ich mach es mal kurz:
bla bla bla


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Bei ihr wird man wohl solch wiederwertigen Spiele wie The Sims oder Second Life finden


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Und merkt ihr was?

Keine Schußwaffe, keine Toten.

Also was gehört jetzt verboten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Schuhe und Klamotten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Dann würden aber fast alle Frauen Amok laufen.
(und zwar nackt)


----------



## msix38 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Autos und Frauen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Der Sinn der Sache und ich habe passendes Dosenfutter.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Jaja, damit könntest du einen Massenamoklauf verhindern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Oder den Andrang bei Prada zum Erliegen bringen.


----------



## Bucklew (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Womit man wieder mal sieht:

Ursache sind die Computerspiele nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Hab ich ja vorhin geschrieben.
Wenn es keine Schußwaffen für Privatpersonen gäbe würde, dann wäre kein Amoklauf so ausgegangen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Womit man wieder mal sieht:
> 
> Ursache sind die Computerspiele nicht.


 
Kommt drauf an, was sie gespielt hat.
Counter Strike bei Tiffany's?


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Nein, wohl eher Call of Booty.

War das eigentlich schon im TV (der Amoklauf!)?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Fadi schrieb:


> Hab ich ja vorhin geschrieben.
> Wenn es keine Schußwaffen für Privatpersonen gäbe würde, dann wäre kein Amoklauf so ausgegangen.


 
Das versuch mal den Schützenvereinen zu erklären.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Und die Kinder von denen kommen dann ganz einfach an Schußwaffen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Dsa haben wir dieses Jahr leider feststellen müssen.
Perfekt ausgebildet an einer Waffe, die nur Erwachsene benutzen dürfen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Vielleicht auch noch selber Mitglied im Schützenverein.

Ich will das nicht pauschalisieren, aber wenn es solche nicht gäbe, wäre eine Gefahrenquelle weniger.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Gut, was ist dann mit den Leuten, die von Berufs wegen Waffen haben dürfen oder an Waffen rankommen, wie Soldaten?


----------



## Antijur (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Und die aus dem Schützenverein meinen dann man könnte ja Pcs verbieten weil man darauf killerspiele spielen kann also sowas kann man echt nicht sagen.

zudem müssen die waffen eigentliich ordnungsgemäß gelagert werden sprich in einem Tresor und müssen auch unter verschluss transportiert werden auch wird dies kontrolliert aber wenn sich nicht jeder daran hält was soll man machen.

und wenn man wirklich will bekommt man auch von wo anders Waffen her könnte ich mir vorstellen.

Auserdem ich bin z.B. auch Mitglied in einem solchen Verein spiele sogar Killerspiele und habe nicht das geringste verlangen amok zu laufen


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

@Quanti
Da kann man das nicht ändern.
Außerdem passen die normalerweise besser auf ihre Waffen auf als irgendwelche Wochenendschützen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Womit man wieder mal sieht:
> Ursache sind die Computerspiele nicht.


Das sollte jedem halbwegs normalem Menschen auch klar sein.
Das Problem ist nur, wenn die Wahrheit ans Licht kommt, ist die Kacke aber wirklich am Dampfen!
Denn die Wahren Ursachen von den Amokläufen sind nämlich nicht selten Lehrer bzw unser Bildungssystem...


Fadi schrieb:


> Hab ich ja vorhin geschrieben.
> Wenn es keine Schußwaffen für Privatpersonen gäbe würde, dann wäre kein Amoklauf so ausgegangen.


C'mon, dann macht mans halt auf die altmodische Art: Axt, Messer, Baseballschläger, Gartengeräte, was man gerad da hat.
Oder man nimmt halt ein Auto...

Das Probelm ist eher unsere Gesellschaft, etwas mehr Mitgefühl und mal mit jemandem reden und nicht nur über ihn würde hier schon sehr helfen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Fehlen dann nur noch illegale Waffen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> C'mon, dann macht mans halt auf die altmodische Art: Axt, Messer, Baseballschläger, Gartengeräte, was man gerad da hat.


Damit kommt man aber nicht soweit, wie mit einer Schußwaffe, obwohl, wenn man bedenkt wieviel Munition so ein durchschnittlicher Amokläufer bei sich hat, "relativ" wenige dabei gestorben sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das sollte jedem halbwegs normalem Menschen auch klar sein.
> Das Problem ist nur, wenn die Wahrheit ans Licht kommt, ist die Kacke aber wirklich am Dampfen!
> Denn die Wahren Ursachen von den Amokläufen sind nämlich nicht selten Lehrer bzw unser Bildungssystem...


 
Denk auch an die Medien, ständig Doku Soaps und Real Life Soaps und Jura Soaps. 
Dazu wird überall rumgebaut und gekocht.
Das weicht das Gehirn auf.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Probelm ist eher unsere Gesellschaft, etwas mehr Mitgefühl und mal mit jemandem reden und nicht nur über ihn würde hier schon sehr helfen...


 
Mitgefühl muss ein Mensch erlernen, das kann er nicht sofort.
Da sind die ersten Jahre die wichtigsten, wenn die Eltern schon nichts rüberbringen, wird das Kind das später nicht mehr lernen.
Deshalb ist Kindergartenbesuch für dreijährige Pflicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Ist ja auch kein Wunder, wenn die Kinder die meiste Zeit alleine gelassen werden.


Deswegen: Frauen zurück an den Herd!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Jep, genau, wer bekommt denn die Kinder? 
Und wieso hocken die Männer in Kneipen, wenn die Frau mit den Gören zu Hause ist?


----------



## Bucklew (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Denn die Wahren Ursachen von den Amokläufen sind nämlich nicht selten Lehrer bzw unser Bildungssystem...


Bevor die Lehrer/Bildungssystem an der Reihe sind, kommen erstmal die Eltern ins Spiel und deren Erziehung. Aber da ist schon der Hopfen verloren...


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



> Motiv für die Tat sollen massive Probleme im Elternhaus sowie mit Lehrern und Mitschülern gewesen sein.



Irgendwie erinnert mich das an die Typen von Winnenden und Erfurt. Aber nein, das sind nicht die Ursachen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Bevor die Lehrer/Bildungssystem an der Reihe sind, kommen erstmal die Eltern ins Spiel und deren Erziehung. Aber da ist schon der Hopfen verloren...


OK, da hast nicht ganz unrecht.
Wenn die nie da sind bzw dem Nachwuchs nur das Leben zur Hölle machen, hast nicht Unrecht...


riedochs schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich das an die Typen von Winnenden und Erfurt. Aber nein, das sind nicht die Ursachen.


Klar, aber die Schuld irgendwas zu geben, das man nicht kennt, ist viel viel einfacher als die Wahrheit zu schreiben...


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Du hast wohl die Ironie nicht gesehen


----------



## KTMDoki (11. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Man kein solch ein komplexes Thema einfach nicht auf eine Ursache begrenzen...

Wer weiß wirkli, welche Gründe der/die Amokläufer/in hatte/haben wird? Is halt net so einfach zu verstehen, für "normale" Menschen, die keine Mordgelüste/Tötungsgelüste haben...

mMn ist auf jeden Fall der soziale Umgang eine wichtiger Punkt...

Am besten wärs halt immer, wenn nix passieren würde, aber das is, glaube ich, bei so vielen kulturellen und sozialen Unterschieden fast unmöglich bzw. wollen das einige nicht...


----------



## nyso (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Nur um mal etwas wissenschaftliches einzustreuen, ich wette die hatte einen sehr hohen Bleigehalt in den Knochen! Wieso? Es ist inzwischen wissenschaftlich bewiesen das ein hoher Bleigehalt in den Knochen bzw. im Organismus die Gewaltbereitschaft erhöht bzw. die Hemmschwelle senkt! Wenn die Eltern also noch alte Bleirohre haben und am Besten noch Trabi fahren ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit Gewalttätig zu werden massiv erhöht. Wenn ihr wissen wollt woher ich das habe kann ich euch das diesmal sogar genau sagen. Das steht in der welt der wunder Ausgage 7/09, der Artikel heißt "Die geheimen Formeln der Gewalt"

Allerdings ist das auch nur ein Puzzlestück, welches es zu berücksichtigen gilt. Jeder Mensch reagiert auf Mobbing/Ärger anders. Manche ziehen sich zurück und sind selbstmordgefährdet und andere werden halt aggressiv und wollen Rache.

Einer der wichtigsten Faktoren bleibt aber wohl immer noch die Erziehung, danach kommt das soziale Umfeld. Wenn das alles passt kann noch so viel Blei im Körper stecken, man hat ja keinen Grund gewalttätig zu werden.

Wusstet ihr übrigens das es sich in Amerika Strafmildern auswirkt wenn man zum Tatzeitpunkt Anabolika genommen hat?!? Weil das halt den Hormonhaushalt durcheinander bringt und Aggressiv macht. So ein Blödsinn kann echt nur den Amis einfallen. Am Besten wir begnadigen alle Autofahrer, die im Suff jemanden tot gefahren haben. Argument? Ja er konnte doch nichts dafür, er war betrunken und hatte einen Tunnelblick. Da konnte er den Fiat mit der jungen alleinerziehenden Mutter, die gerade das Kind vom Kindergarten abholen wollte, nun beim besten Willen nicht erkennen! Unschuldig


----------



## Haxti (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

hab noch nix von gehört.. wirds jetzt verschwiegen?


----------



## nyso (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Damals gabs ne kleine Meldung in den Nachrichten. Vermutlich passt es einfach nicht so in das Bild das da gezeichnet werden soll. Hätte man auf dem PC irgendein Killerspiel gegeben wären die Schlagzeilen garantiert grö0er gewesen


----------



## Icejester (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Antijur schrieb:


> Auserdem ich bin z.B. auch Mitglied in einem solchen Verein spiele sogar Killerspiele und habe nicht das geringste verlangen amok zu laufen



Wieso solltest Du auch? Du hast ja einen Ausgleich. 

@IronHeadHaynes: Geile Überschrift!


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Fadi schrieb:


> Und merkt ihr was?
> 
> Keine Schußwaffe, keine Toten.
> 
> Also was gehört jetzt verboten?



Du bringst es auf den Punkt, für was brauch ein normaler Bürger eine Schusswaffe? Nur leider wird es dazu wahrscheinlich nie kommen, die Lobby ist da einfach zu groß.


----------



## BeerIsGood (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Gegenstände mit einem Härtegrad über 4 verbieten! Man könnte nämlich damit jemanden erschlagen oder erstechen  Bei mir zuhause befinden sich hunderte Gegenstände, mit denen man theoretisch jemanden töten kann. Bei jedem wäre ein Verbot so sinnvoll wie bei Spielen.
Und ich frage mich wann die Musik als Sündenbock drankommt (wobei Slipknot bei dem Amoklauf in Erfurt auch schon herhalten mussten).


----------



## Jami (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bei ihr wird man wohl solch wiederwertigen Spiele wie The Sims oder Second Life finden


Naja, ich musste schon irgendwie über die Ironie der Situation lachen, als das mit den "Killerspielen" wieder durchgekaut wurde, und mein damals 8 Jahre alter Bruder mir begeistert vorführte, wie man bei Sims 2 die Leute quält, und sie dann sterben lässt. Totaler Entzug von Schlaf, Liebe, Nahrung und sanitären Mitteln.  
Da soll noch mal einer erzählen, die Schuld liege bei Ego-Shootern, hinter der Fassade quälen doch alle ihre Sims zu tode


----------



## doghma (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Fadi schrieb:


> Ist ja auch kein Wunder, wenn die Kinder die meiste Zeit alleine gelassen werden.
> 
> 
> Deswegen: Frauen zurück an den Herd!



Ist das Arbeitslosenproblem auch gleich gelöst...


----------



## Sash (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

seit mal ehrlich, das mit den killerspielen wird in diesem falle nie in der politik ankommen, bzw verschwiegen werden.


----------



## KTMDoki (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Gegenstände mit einem Härtegrad über 4 verbieten! Man könnte nämlich damit jemanden erschlagen oder erstechen  Bei mir zuhause befinden sich hunderte Gegenstände, mit denen man theoretisch jemanden töten kann. Bei jedem wäre ein Verbot so sinnvoll wie bei Spielen.
> Und ich frage mich wann die Musik als Sündenbock drankommt (wobei Slipknot bei dem Amoklauf in Erfurt auch schon herhalten mussten).



und was is mit Kampfsport?
I mach jetzt seit ca 19 Jahren Aikido und ich wäre durchaus in der Lage einen Menschen das Leben zu nehmen, ich tus aber nicht da das nicht in meinen Interesse ist...


----------



## doghma (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Wenn du Kampfsport offensiv ausführst, gilt das vor Gericht nicht als Waffe?


----------



## KTMDoki (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



doghma schrieb:


> Wenn du Kampfsport offensiv ausführst, gilt das vor Gericht nicht als Waffe?



man darf gesetzlich, in Österreich zumindest, keine Kampfsportart für einen Angriff einsetzen, aber wenn man sich verteidigt darf man sie einsetzen, solange man den Gegner nicht schwer verletzt


----------



## Sash (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

ich hab mal sowas gehört wie, das man seinen angreifer vorher warnen muß, damit er es sich nochmals anders überlegen kann.


----------



## Malkav85 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Richtig. Auch in Deutschland gilt: Kampfsport NUR zur Selbstverteidigung.

Was den Amoklauf angeht: Mobbing ist meist der Auslöser einer solchen Tat. Denn wie bei 90% der Amokläufer waren diese Aussenseiter und introvertiert. 

Wenn ich an meine Schulzeit denke, müsste ich eigentlich auch Amok laufen. Warum ich das nicht gemacht habe? Weil ich über den Dingen gestanden habe, einen Rückhalt in Familie und Freundeskreis und mich konstruktiv auseinandergesetzt habe.

All das hat wohl bei diesem Mädchen gefehlt.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Man könnte meinen es wäre eine Art Reflex oder Urinstink, dass die Medien und Politiker bei jedem Amoklauf über Computerspiele sprechen. Als wäre es das natürlichste auf der Welt, dass bei einem Amoklauf, Gewaltcomputerspiele die Ursache seien. Es ist wie wenn man bei einem lauten Knall die Augen zusammenkneift, man weis den Augen wird nichts passieren und trotzdem tut man es, aus Angst und Unwissenheit.


----------



## SpeedKiller90 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



			
				Text aus der News schrieb:
			
		

> Die 16-jährige Schülerin, die den Amoklauf geplant hatte, befindet sich nach wie vor in der Jugendpsychiatrie. Motiv für die Tat sollen massive Probleme im Elternhaus sowie mit Lehrern und Mitschülern gewesen sein.



Meiner Meinung nach fast immer der Auslöser und nicht die "Killerspiele".


----------



## Peppe07 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

 Leute ,natürlich sind auch in diesem Fall Killerspiele schuld und zwar ihr alle dort vorm PC =JA AUCH DU= warum? Naja weil eure Gewaltaktivitäten am PC sich über Luft zu ihr ausgebreitet haben ! Es soll Studien geben die belegen das alleine schon das brennen einer CD in China hier in Dutschland übernatürlich empfangen wird und Meschen total abdrehen und in Schulen rennen.
Von da her bedanke ich mich bei den Politikern die uns davor schützen.


----------



## Icejester (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Peppe07 schrieb:


> Leute ,natürlich sind auch in diesem Fall Killerspiele schuld und zwar ihr alle dort vorm PC =JA AUCH DU= warum? Naja weil eure Gewaltaktivitäten am PC sich über Luft zu ihr ausgebreitet haben ! Es soll Studien geben die belegen das alleine schon das brennen einer CD in China hier in Dutschland übernatürlich empfangen wird und Meschen total abdrehen und in Schulen rennen.
> Von da her bedanke ich mich bei den Politikern die uns davor schützen.



Ach. Du meinst so wie Passivrauch?


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Ist euch aufgefallen das der Fall nicht in den Mediane breit getreten wird? Klar, man kann ja keinem die Schuld zuschieben und die Probleme am System will ja keiner offenbaren.


----------



## nyso (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Das liegt wohl eher daran, dass das Mädel noch lebt. Da kann man die ganze Story natürlich nicht so ausschlachten wie bei den anderen, die sich ja selber erschossen haben. (Was ich ehrlich gesagt auch genau richtig finde)


----------



## majorguns (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Irgendwie fand ich es schon ein wenig "amüsant" das eine Schülerin versucht hat mit einem *Schwert* einen Amoklauf zu begehen, außerdem hat sie sich versucht mit einer *Schreckschusspistole* zu erschießen .
Nicht falsch verstehen, aber das ist doch ein weeeeenig dumm oder?


----------



## nyso (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Man kann jetzt natürlich sagen, sie wusste es durch Killerspielemangel halt nicht besser
Ich hatte auch noch keine echte Waffe in den Händen, aber mir wäre DAS nicht passiert. Wenn ich austicken sollte wüsste ich dank Killerspielen und Softair genau wie das alles geht. Vielleicht würden die ersten paar Kugeln verfehlen, aber sobald ich mich an den echten Rückstoß gewöhnt hätte würden jahrelanges Luftgewehrschießen und Softairschießen ihr übriges tun. 

Das ist auch die einzige Gefahr die ich Killerspielen, Softair, Paintball und Co zuschreibe. Wenn mal einer austickt weiß er, was er zu tun hat...


----------



## majorguns (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



nyso schrieb:


> Man kann jetzt natürlich sagen, sie wusste es durch Killerspielemangel halt nicht besser
> Ich hatte auch noch keine echte Waffe in den Händen, aber mir wäre DAS nicht passiert. Wenn ich austicken sollte wüsste ich dank Killerspielen und Softair genau wie das alles geht. Vielleicht würden die ersten paar Kugeln verfehlen, aber sobald ich mich an den echten Rückstoß gewöhnt hätte würden jahrelanges Luftgewehrschießen und Softairschießen ihr übriges tun.
> 
> Das ist auch die einzige Gefahr die ich Killerspielen, Softair, Paintball und Co zuschreibe. Wenn mal einer austickt weiß er, was er zu tun hat...



Naja der Rückstoß ist garnichtmal so über bei den meisten modernen Waffen, solang du nicht gerade eine Pump Gun -Falsch haltent- benutzt und dich selber mit umnockst ^^

Ich hätte ja wenigstens vorher meine Tat richtig geplant befor ich son scheiß mache


----------



## moe (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

wieso ist das bloß so heimlich, still und leise an den medien vorbei gegangen?. da kann man doch nur wieder den kopf schütteln...


----------



## Burn2Cry (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Wie lauten die Schlagzeilen dann eigentlich wenn die "Killerspiele" verboten sind? "Schüler spielte illegal Killerspiele, Waffe des Vaters beschlagnahmt"?


----------



## Chucky1978 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



nyso schrieb:


> Man kann jetzt natürlich sagen, sie wusste es durch Killerspielemangel halt nicht besser
> Ich hatte auch noch keine echte Waffe in den Händen, aber mir wäre DAS nicht passiert. Wenn ich austicken sollte wüsste ich dank Killerspielen und Softair genau wie das alles geht. Vielleicht würden die ersten paar Kugeln verfehlen, aber sobald ich mich an den echten Rückstoß gewöhnt hätte würden jahrelanges Luftgewehrschießen und Softairschießen ihr übriges tun.
> 
> Das ist auch die einzige Gefahr die ich Killerspielen, Softair, Paintball und Co zuschreibe. Wenn mal einer austickt weiß er, was er zu tun hat...



Ich denke das war wieder ein unüberlegtes CONTRA was Killerspiele angeht.

Jeder der zwei Augen und ne Nase hat, weis, wie man mit ner Knarre ein paar Kugeln rausbekommt. Wen du jemals ne echte Waffe i der Hand gehabt hättest, egal ob .22, .44 oder G3/G36, dann wüsstest du das auch, und wüsstest das ne Paintballkniffte vom Handling wie auch beim schiessen selbst Welten sind... Beispiel an meiner Person und an anderen in meinem Umfeld :

Soldat/Sportschtze
G3/G36 -> 6 Schuss -> 6 mal die 10
Paintbal -> 2000 Balls -> 1 Treffer mit viel Glück

Kriegdienstverweigerer/Paintballspieler/CS-Zocker 
Paintball -> 200 Balls -> 100 Treffer
G3 -> 10 Schuss -> Schulterbatt demoliert,TV-Satelit abgeballert
G36 -> 10 Schuss -> alle daneben aber Schulterbatt och heil weil fast null Rückstoss

Mit anderen Worten... jeder der TV schaut, weis wie man mit ner Knarre ballert... nur das treffen muss an der jeweiligen Knarre gelernt sein, oder man ist ein naturtalent.

etwas heftig und übertrieben dargestellt.. aber gerade wenn ich höre das PBler oder Killerspieler mit ner Waffe umgehen können (dabei meine ich scheissen, nicht den Verantwortugsvollen Umgang) dann bekomme ich schon einen kleinen Horror...
Ein Typ der nur CS gezockt hat ist/kann genau so beschissen mit ner Waffe ballern, wie die Nachbarin von nebenan... die eine ist etwas besser, die anderer umso schechter...wie beim Autofahren..


----------



## nyso (12. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Das war kein unüberlegtes Kontra. 
Ganz nebenbei habe ich kein Plan von Paintball, ich habe mich auf Sportschießen und Softair bezogen. Und beides kommt echten Waffen nahe, besonders die Softairs die ich so hatte Meine Pistolen waren 100%ige Nachbauten, sogar mit extra Gewichten. Sie waren aus dem selben Kunststoff, hatten das gleiche Gewicht, wurden identisch geladen, sahen exakt gleich aus. Auch die Sicherung, der Laderiegel usw., alles identisch mit den echten Waffen. Wer also Softair spielt hat Ahnung von sowas.


----------



## art90 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Chucky1978 schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten... jeder der TV schaut, weis wie man mit ner Knarre ballert... nur das treffen muss an der jeweiligen Knarre gelernt sein, oder man ist ein naturtalent.



also ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass jmd der noch keine waffe in der hand hatte (und nicht regelmäßig shooter spielt), niicht weiss wie man z.B das g36 oder sonstiges spannt geschweige denn nachlädt....

@topic: ich fänds besser, wenn jeder amoklauf so totgeschwiegen würde, dann würde es bestimmt nicht so viele nachahmer geben................(also: verbietet das fernsehen!!!!!! )


----------



## icecold (13. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Das  Problem warum immer alles auf die "Killerspiele" geschoben wird ist das es  keine große Lobby gibt. Die Waffenloby in Deutschland ist groß und außerdem verdient Deutschland mit Waffen ne menge Geld. Ich sag nur Hekler & Koch , Walter und so weiter. Außerdem ist Deutschland dazu noch ich glaube der 3 oder 4 größte Waffenexporteur der Welt. Ich glaub das sagt alles warum es nicht auf die Waffen geschoben wird. 
Das es auf nicht die Erziehung und das Bildungssytem geschoben wird ist doch auch klar sonst würden Elternverbände und sonst wer protestieren und die Politiker nicht mehr wählen ( es gibt nämlich trotzt zurückgehender Babyzahlen immer noch ne Menge Eltern hier zu Lande ). Und auf das Bildungssytem wird sowieso nichts geschoben das wäre ja ein Schuss ins eigene Bein.
Da schiebt man lieber die Schuld auf das Spielzeug von ein paar Zockern die eh "nichts zu sagen haben"



> Irgendwie fand ich es schon ein wenig "amüsant" das eine Schülerin versucht hat mit einem *Schwert* einen Amoklauf zu begehen, außerdem hat sie sich versucht mit einer *Schreckschusspistole* zu erschießen .


Du kannst dich durch aus mit einer Schreckschusspistole tötlich verletzten da ist zwar keine Kugel drinn, aber da können immer noch teile von der Hülse oder Treibladung rumfliegen, die wenn sie dich an empfindlichen Stellen treffen die durchaus sehr bis tödlich verletzten können.

MfG


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gut, was ist dann mit den Leuten, die von Berufs wegen Waffen haben dürfen oder an Waffen rankommen, wie Soldaten?


Die müssen wohl auch Tests durchlaufen und Psychisch(Kopf-)Kranke werden da vorher ausgesiebt bei Schützenvereinen wohl nicht oder ?


----------



## Malkav85 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Also bei Schützenvereinen kannste dich einfach anmelden. Mein Großvater ist da schon ewig und ich war so oft mit und niemand hat je irgendwas gesagt.


----------



## nyso (13. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Ganz nebenbei haben deutsche Soldaten ihre Waffen nicht zu Hause. Wir sind ja nicht die Schweiz

Es gibt in jeder Kaserne viele Waffensafes und ein Waffenlager pro Hauptgebäude. Da werden die Waffen gelagert. Und KEIN Soldat hat in der Kaserne die Waffe am Mann, nur der Wachhabende.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Naja, bei uns ist vor längerer Zeit mal einer mit nem Panzer abgehauen.
Das nenn ich mal einen Amoklauf.


----------



## Lexx (13. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Antijur schrieb:


> Auserdem ich bin z.B. auch Mitglied in einem solchen Verein spiele sogar Killerspiele und habe nicht das geringste verlangen amok zu laufen



Generell: auf einen Amok-Lauf entwickeln Menschen kein (natürliches) Verlangen. Wenn doch, ist man an der pathologischen Grenze.
Ein Amok-Lauf entsteht grundsätzlich aus einer psychischen Notsituation heraus. Wenn man absolut keine Perspektive mehr sieht (Tunnelblick) oder keinen Handlungs- oder Veränderungsspielraum mehr erkennt. 
Es ist ein Akt der unendlichen Verzweiflung, die man in solchen Situationen empfindet. Es wird im Affekt gehandelt. 
Bei individueller Betrachtung der einzelnen Fälle erhält man Rückschlüsse auf massive psychische Defizite und schwerste Beeinträchtigungen der Fähigkeiten von Stressbewältigung, Eigen- und Fremdwahrnehmung, Unterentwicklung von psychosozialen, -dynamischen und -dramatischen Abläufen, Zusammenhängen und Verantwortung. 

Sicherlich haben viele von euch schon mal - warum auch immer - auf eine Tastatur eingedroschen, oder eine Türe zugeknallt.

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch: ihr seid potentielle Amok-Läufer, euer Frustpotential ist nur noch nicht groß genug.

Vorbereitete Läufe dieser Art finden nicht affektiv statt, sondern sind geplante verbrecherische Akte der Rache, hysterischer Selbstverstümmelung und Versuche die (durch übertriebenes Selbstmitleid) nach Aufmerksamkeit und Anerkennung gieren, die man eher als Baby/Kind vermittelt bekommen sollte. 
Solche Akte werden ausschliesslich von psychisch Kranken gesetzt.

Ein "Amok" kann jedem passieren.

Querverweise zu Fachliteratur über Amok, Suizid, Schizophrenie und ähnlichem sucht ihr euch bei Interesse bitte selbst.


----------



## majorguns (13. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



nyso schrieb:


> Das war kein unüberlegtes Kontra.
> Ganz nebenbei habe ich kein Plan von Paintball, ich habe mich auf Sportschießen und Softair bezogen. Und beides kommt echten Waffen nahe, besonders die Softairs die ich so hatte Meine Pistolen waren 100%ige Nachbauten, sogar mit extra Gewichten. Sie waren aus dem selben Kunststoff, hatten das gleiche Gewicht, wurden identisch geladen, sahen exakt gleich aus. Auch die Sicherung, der Laderiegel usw., alles identisch mit den echten Waffen. Wer also Softair spielt hat Ahnung von sowas.


Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst das du weißt, nur weil du eine "echte" Waffe in der Hand hattest und noch nie mit einer echten geschossen hast, weißt du wie du mit dieser umzugehen hast, du würdest vermutlich fast nichts treffen und je nach Waffe würdest du wahrscheinlich nach dem erstem Schuss auf dem Boden liegen und dein Schulterblatt wäre gebrochen.
Ich habe selber schon mit Waffen meines Vaters schießen dürfen und ich weiß wieviel Rückstoß manche haben können (mir ist sowas allerdings erspart geblieben ).





icecold schrieb:


> Du kannst dich durch aus mit einer Schreckschusspistole tötlich verletzten da ist zwar keine Kugel drinn, aber da können immer noch teile von der Hülse oder Treibladung rumfliegen, die wenn sie dich an empfindlichen Stellen treffen die durchaus sehr bis tödlich verletzten können.
> 
> MfG


Das schon, aber das ist doch eher  mit extrem viel "Glück" (bzw. Pech) verbunden


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

@major
also wie ich das erste mal eine waffe in der hand hatte hab ich alles getroffen udn zwar ins schwarze, wird wohl vererbt sein, oder so. 
ne mal ernsthaft, richtig ist das wohl einer der noch nie eine scharfe waffe in der hand hatte damit umzugehen weiß sprich auseinander bauen etc. oder die sicherung rausmachen, somit gehört dazu schon die ein oder andere erfahrung, zielen schießen und treffen sind dann noch zweierlei dinge.

das ich ein amokläufer bin weil ich meine tastatur zerlegt habe oder mal die ein oder andre tür gerumst hat naja dankeschön ich warne schon mal mein umfeld vor.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Lexx schrieb:


> Sicherlich haben viele von euch schon mal - warum auch immer - auf eine Tastatur eingedroschen, oder eine Türe zugeknallt.
> 
> Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch: ihr seid potentielle Amok-Läufer, euer Frustpotential ist nur noch nicht groß genug.


Na dann bin mit sicherheit einer!
Habe kurz vor Weinachten letzten Jahres meine Hand gebrochen.
Eine Arbeitskollegin(wir nennen Sie liebevoll "Feuerspeiender Engel"^^) hat mich für Dumm hingestellt und gesagt ich wäre doch bescheuert(das war nur die Spitze des Eisberges, vorgeschichte war noch mehr) und Ich habe vor Wut mit voller wucht gegen die Wand geschlagen.
Das ende vom Lied, Hand gebrochen, 8 Wochen K-schein, Operation mit anschliessender Physiotherapie und mein Handgelenk hat auch einen knacks weg.
Das Lustige daran war, das mich alle Fragten, warum ich nicht ins Gesicht geschlagen habe!
Aber ich bin eigentlich kein Schläger.
Bin eher ein ruhiger und gelassener Mensch. Das war halt bloss irgendwan nicht mehr auszuhalten. 
Sie war und ist nach dieser Aktion scheiss Freundlich zu mir und anderen Arbeitskollegen geworden.  

Also das soll bedeuten, das man nicht immer einstecken kann.
Irgendwann kommt es halt heraus und man ist dann wie im wahn.
Ich wollte eigentlich garnicht gegen die Wand schlagen.


----------



## Cionara (13. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



> Noch auf dem Schulgelände versuchte sie vergeblich, sich mit einem Schuss der Schreckschusspistole zu töten.


x'D Na da hat sies ja richtig verschissen.

War wohl zu feige oder zu blöd sich mit dem Schwert die Kehle durchzuschneiden, mal abgesehen davon, dass es total verrückt wäre aber das ist das ganze ja sowieso.


----------



## art90 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



majorguns schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst das du weißt, nur weil du eine "echte" Waffe in der Hand hattest und noch nie mit einer echten geschossen hast, weißt du wie du mit dieser umzugehen hast, du würdest vermutlich fast nichts treffen und je nach Waffe würdest du wahrscheinlich nach dem erstem Schuss auf dem Boden liegen und dein Schulterblatt wäre gebrochen.



das stimmt so nicht. die meisten treffen sofort, auch wenn sie vorher noch keine waffe in der hand hatten.
und die die nicht treffen, die treffen meistens auch später eher schlecht.
das hat also nicht so viel mit erfahrung zu tun. entweder man hat eine ruhige hand oder man hat sie nicht....


----------



## majorguns (13. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



art90 schrieb:


> das stimmt so nicht. die meisten treffen sofort, auch wenn sie vorher noch keine waffe in der hand hatten.
> und die die nicht treffen, die treffen meistens auch später eher schlecht.
> das hat also nicht so viel mit erfahrung zu tun. entweder man hat eine ruhige hand oder man hat sie nicht....


Wie gesagt, es kommt ganz auf die Waffe an, wenn man womöglich eine Vollautomatische Waffe mit geringem Rückstoß hat wird so gut wie jeder mehr oder weniger Treffen, aber meist befindet sich in den Waffenschränken der Deutschen ja eher Halbautomatische Waffen, wovon einige einer -relativ- enormen Rückstoß haben. (Kommt natürlich drauf an).


----------



## Bucklew (13. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



art90 schrieb:


> das stimmt so nicht. die meisten treffen sofort, auch wenn sie vorher noch keine waffe in der hand hatten.


Mal ehrlich: Wer noch nie vorher über Kimme/Korn gezielt hat, wird bei einem ersten Schießen niemals mehr als 10% Trefferquote haben. Zumal bei einem Amoklauf, wo dazu natürlich die Nervosität, Hektik, Angst usw dazu kommt. 

Anders gesagt:
Ich hab eher Angst vor jemandem, der 10 Jahre im Schützenverein war und noch nie Killerspiele gespielt hat, als vor jemandem, der 20 Jahre Killerspiele spielt und noch nie ne Waffe in der Hand hatte...


----------



## art90 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: Wer noch nie vorher über Kimme/Korn gezielt hat, wird bei einem ersten Schießen niemals mehr als 10% Trefferquote haben.




naja, so war's zumindest bei mir in der aga. egal ob g36, p8 oder mg3, die meisten treffen schon beim ersten schießen 

btw: jeder vollhorst weiß, was es mit kimme & korn auf sich hat 

komplizierter wirds erst, wenn man den haltepunkt nicht kennt....


----------



## Bucklew (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



art90 schrieb:


> naja, so war's zumindest bei mir in der aga. egal ob g36, p8 oder mg3, die meisten treffen schon beim ersten schießen


du vergisst, dass das entsprechend vorbereitete, gewartete und neuerwertige präzisonswaffen sind, die so niemand im schrank stehen hat. son amokläufer mit g36 wirds hoffentlich nie geben


----------



## art90 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Bucklew schrieb:


> du vergisst, dass das entsprechend vorbereitete, gewartete und neuerwertige präzisonswaffen sind, die so niemand im schrank stehen hat. son amokläufer mit g36 wirds hoffentlich nie geben




ne, das hab ich nicht vergessen. mir gings aber auch eher darum, dass das zielen/treffen an sich nicht schwer ist. kompliziert wird erst, wenn die waffe etwas verzieht. dann muss man natürlich erfahrung mit seiner waffe haben und den haltepunkt kennen...
aber ich denke, dass so manch hobbyschütze seine waffe pfleglicher behandelt als rekruten beim bund (wenn ich so daran denke, was so ein rekruten-g36 alles mitmachen muss ).die sind also meistens nicht so top-eingestellt....


----------



## Gunny Hartman (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

AAH jetzt hab ichs! Die Polizei hat schlampig ermittelt! Deshalb wurden bei der Amokläuferin keine Killerspiele gefunden! (Die Polente hätte Ihr auch Spiele unterschieben können, also wirklich^^) Sollten sich mal an China ein Beispiel nehmen.

Zielen und Schießen ist nicht kompliziert? Ich meine, in Spielen ist das einfach ja, aber haltet mal ne Waffe in der Hand. Dann müsst Ihr erst mal entsichern, durchladen und dann zielen. Dann stellt euch vor, durch den Rückstoß müsst Ihr wieder neu zielen, ganz zu schweigen davon, die Waffe richtig zu halten. Hab Ihr ein Gewehr und drückt es nicht fest an die Schulter, ist diese nach dem ersten Schuss gebrochen! Genauso wenn man mit dem Auge zu nah am ZF ist, dann hat man hinterher ne schöne Schramme. Ballern kann wirklich jeder Depp, aber Schießen eben nicht. Hah und wenn Ihr pech habt, kriegt ihr ne .500 S&W Magnum in die Hand und wenn Ihr den Rückschlag nicht kennt, landet das Ding in eurer Fresse xD. Ich würd das nicht so runterspielen, das Schießen mit Schusswaffen ist nur was für Jäger und Mitglieder eines Schützenvereins. Ein Laie sollte keine Waffe in die Hand bekommen!


----------



## art90 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Zielen und Schießen ist nicht kompliziert? Ich meine, in Spielen ist das einfach ja, aber haltet mal ne Waffe in der Hand. Dann müsst Ihr erst mal entsichern, durchladen und dann zielen. Dann stellt euch vor, durch den Rückstoß müsst Ihr wieder neu zielen, ganz zu schweigen davon, die Waffe richtig zu halten. Hab Ihr ein Gewehr und drückt es nicht fest an die Schulter, ist diese nach dem ersten Schuss gebrochen! Genauso wenn man mit dem Auge zu nah am ZF ist, dann hat man hinterher ne schöne Schramme. Ballern kann wirklich jeder Depp, aber Schießen eben nicht. Hah und wenn Ihr pech habt, kriegt ihr ne .500 S&W Magnum in die Hand und wenn Ihr den Rückschlag nicht kennt, landet das Ding in eurer Fresse xD. Ich würd das nicht so runterspielen, das Schießen mit Schusswaffen ist nur was für Jäger und Mitglieder eines Schützenvereins. Ein Laie sollte keine Waffe in die Hand bekommen!



na übertreib mal nicht......das sind selbstverständlichkeiten, die du da auflistest

PS: erst spannen, dann zielen und dann wird erst entsichert  xD


----------



## Big D (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Ich find es sehr merwürdig, dass sie mit einem Schwert amok gelaufen ist. Ich selbst hab ein Katana und wenn man damit nicht umgehen kann schneidet man sich eher selbst die Arme ab, als jemanden zu verletzen. 

Außerdem bin ich ebenfalls in einem Schützenverein, und kann auch mit allerlei anderen Waffen umgehen (Armbrust, Bogen etc.) und ab ud zu spiel ich auch mal CS. Bin ich nich der perfekte Amokläufer?

Dazu möchte ich sagen, dass man mit den richtigen Waffen, selbst wenn man noch nie eine Waffe in der hand hatte, leider trotzdem leute treffen kann. In den Nachrichten wird ja immer auf den Sportschützen rumgehackt. Diese Waffen sind präzise und unglaublich leicht zu bedienen, jedoch muss man an sie erstmal herankommen.

Bei Amokläufen ist zu allererst IMMER das gesellschafftliche Umfeld schuld. Eltern, Lehrer, Mitschüler usw.

So, das wollt ich ma loswerden


----------



## nyso (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Das habe ich gelernt, da war ich 5 Da hat mein Vater angefangen mit mir Luftdruckschießen zu üben^^ Und bis auf das ich das Ding nicht laden konnte, dafür fehlte halt noch die Kraft, und das es keinen Rückstoß hat ist das Ding ja immerhin wie eine echte Waffe.


----------



## KTMDoki (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Big D schrieb:


> Ich find es sehr merwürdig, dass sie mit einem Schwert amok gelaufen ist. Ich selbst hab ein Katana und wenn man damit nicht umgehen kann schneidet man sich eher selbst die Arme ab, als jemanden zu verletzen.
> 
> Außerdem bin ich ebenfalls in einem Schützenverein, und kann auch mit allerlei anderen Waffen umgehen (Armbrust, Bogen etc.) und ab ud zu spiel ich auch mal CS. Bin ich nich der perfekte Amokläufer?
> 
> ...




da hast du vollkommen recht....

@dein Katana
Aber ich glaube kaum, dass du ein originales Katana hast, weil die sind ultra schweine teuer und bei solchen Teilen darfst du nicht mal die Klinge berühren, sonst hast schon einen Schnitt abbekommen...

Mein Vater hat mit einen nachgebauten Katana mit einem Schnitt einen 25cm Baum umgeschnitten ohne irgendeine Anstrengung


----------



## butter_milch (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele



Wo hat sie die Spiele denn vergessen? Der Titel macht null Sinn :>



KTMDoki schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat mit einen nachgebauten Katana mit einem Schnitt einen 25cm Baum umgeschnitten ohne irgendeine Anstrengung



Genau, deswegen benutzen Holzfäller heutzutage auch Katanas anstatt Äxten und Kettensägen. Wie biste denn auf sowas gekommen? o_O


----------



## nyso (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Der Titel macht Sinn, wenn man ca. 3 Sekunden drüber nach denkt. Hast du wohl vergessen^^
Kleiner Tipp: Sie hat vergessen sie zu spielen, was den Politikern nicht passen dürfte.

Und auf sowas kommt man, wenn man wissen will wie scharf ein Katana ist. An was willst du es denn sonst testen? Am Küchentisch?!?


----------



## MG42 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Wo hat sie die Spiele denn vergessen? Der Titel macht null Sinn :>
> 
> Genau, deswegen benutzen Holzfäller heutzutage auch Katanas anstatt Äxten und Kettensägen. Wie biste denn auf sowas gekommen? o_O



Ich glaube es geht hier eher um die zynische Intention der Überschrift.
Warum wohl schneide ich mein Steak mit einen Steakmesser und nicht mit einem Skalpell oder nicht gleich mit `ner Flex...???

@KTMDoki
Waren die 25cmBaum Durchmesser  Radius oder Umfang?


Ich hoffe nicht dass irgendein/e Amok-Läufer/in  ein Sturmgewehr noch an andere Schuss- und Stichwaffen kommt.
Iin ein paar Jehren ist es soweit,... der Bundestag hat ein neues Gesetz verabschiedet das den Besitz großkalibriger Schusswaffen gestattet. Computerspiele in denen Gewalt dargestellt wird dürfen in Deutschland nicht mehr vertrieben werden, der Besitz ist strafbar und wird schwerstens strafrechtlich geahndet... und Hermann ist Bundeskanzler... 
Ich glaube nicht dass uns Spieler Parteien wie die Piraten vertreten werden/würden, warum gründen wir nicht eine Partei in Namen aller ehrenhaften (PC-)Spieler?


----------



## redgun (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Bei der Vorbereitung offensichtlich. Sonst wäre sie mit der m4 reingerusht und hätte die n00bs mit headern wegpwnt. 

Jetzt ganz ernst: Schießen (mit Kurzwaffen) auf geringe Distanz kann jeder, der befähigt ist mit einem Finger auf etwas zu zeigen. Präzise bzw. in schneller Folge effizient zu schießen, das muss sicherlich gelernt und geübt sein. Der Laie bringt dass sicher nicht hin, und auch ein Computerspieler wird dort nicht (signifikant) erfolgreicher sein.

Computerspiel: Zielkreuz und Ziel müssen übereinander liegen, die Position relativ zum Auge spielt dabei keine Rolle.
 Real: Auge, Kimme, Korn und Ziel müssen auf einer Geraden liegen. Selbst bei einer optischen Visierung müssen noch immer 3 Punkte auf eine Linie gebracht werden.
 Fazit: Das *Zielen* ist sehr viel komplizierter als im Computerspiel dargestellt (Es sei denn es wird eine parallaxefreie Optik oder eine Laserzielhilfe verwendet).

Wer glaubt Amokläufe über Verbote verhindern zu können, ist ein sehr schlichter Geist.


----------



## nyso (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Das mit dem schlichten Geist lässt sich leider über recht viele Politiker sagen...


----------



## ole88 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

wer mal gesehen hat was man mit einem katana alles machen kann weiß das locker 7 oder 8 bambus pfähle durchgeschnitten werden können, auf einen hieb. 

und ja hoffentlich kommt son kranker niemals an eine vollautomatische ran bloss nich g36), hm ob man die softair g36 umbauen kann? lol 
also eigentlich sind wir alle die perfekten amok läufer nur seltsam wir zocken wir rasten aus warum tun wir soetwas nicht? hmmmm schon schwierig dies zu wissen.

vorsicht der text enthält ironie


----------



## MG42 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



redgun schrieb:


> ...Computerspiel: Zielkreuz und Ziel müssen übereinander liegen, die Position relativ zum Auge spielt dabei keine Rolle.
> Real: Auge, Kimme, Korn und Ziel müssen auf einer Geraden liegen. Selbst bei einer optischen Visierung müssen noch immer 3 Punkte auf eine Linie gebracht werden.
> Fazit: Das *Zielen* ist sehr viel komplizierter als im Computerspiel dargestellt (Es sei denn es wird eine parallaxefreie Optik oder eine Laserzielhilfe verwendet).
> 
> Wer glaubt Amokläufe über Verbote verhindern zu können, ist ein sehr schlichter Geist.



Du gehst sicher davon aus, dass man sich nicht in Bewegung befindet, sonst wirds ungenau(er), und immer schon ausatmen(allgemein auf gute Atmung achten)...


----------



## MG42 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



nyso schrieb:


> Das mit dem schlichten Geist lässt sich leider über recht viele Politiker sagen...



Das sollte eigentlich jeder wissen dass  diese alten Proleten nicht dazu in der Lage sind zu sehen was in Deutschland abgeht (und in der übrigen Welt) geschweige denn fähig sind ein Land  zu regieren. Schuld daran sind aber auch die Wähler, denen es meist zu gut geht und einen Mist wie CDSU/SPD (andere Minderheiten wie FDP, NPD oder die Linke wählen).
Deutschland verdummt, dank dieser superinteligenten Soaps im Pay TV.
Für die Politiker läuft es gut, unwissende Menschen wählen diese; die sich einen Dreck um deren Wohlergehen kümmern und lieber guten Gewissens geschmiert werden, und mit dämlichen Phrasen abfertigen.
Wenn man schon darüber diskutieren will, dass man ab 75+ den Führerschein abgeben soll, hat nicht daran gedacht, dass dies bei vielen Politikern längst überfällig ist, wegen Unfähigkeit das Amt zu räumen.


----------



## ole88 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

sollte doch eine altersgrenze für politiker geben mit 50 das feld räumen und normale rente bekommen, leider haben wir eine 65+ gneration und die werden immer das gleiche wählen leider


----------



## nyso (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Warum gibts eigentlich keine Rentenpflicht für Politiker?!? So könnte man die Politik vielleicht etwas moderner gestalten.


----------



## Big D (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Na ganz einfach: weil die sich die Gesetze dafür ja selbst ausdenken, die wolln ja so lange wie möglich im Amt bleiben. Die bekommen ja so viel Kohle für den Blödsinn den sie fabrizieren, das sie am liebsten immer in diesem "Beruf" bleiben wollen.

@KTMDoki ne, is ein Replikat, ein echtes wär mir viel zu teuer gewesen, wie hätt ich denn da mein Rechner bezahlen sollen?


----------



## frEnzy (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

In gewisser Weise passend zum Thema, auch wenn diesmal keine Computerspiele an dem "Amoklauf" schuld sind 

Jugendkultur: Wie ein Fantasy-Spaß zum "Killerspiel" gemacht wurde - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sie ein richtiges Katana hatte, weil man erst ab ca. 10000€ ein halbwegs taugliches bekommt.

Die richtig feinen aus Japan kosten dann halt noch ne "Ecke" mehr.

Aber auch ein Replikat kann ganz schön gefährlich werden, wenn man sich z.B. damit ins Knie schlägt.


----------



## Bucklew (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



frEnzy schrieb:


> In gewisser Weise passend zum Thema, auch wenn diesmal keine Computerspiele an dem "Amoklauf" schuld sind
> 
> Jugendkultur: Wie ein Fantasy-Spaß zum "Killerspiel" gemacht wurde - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


Auch mal wieder sehr interessant, wie sich die Zeiten doch immer wieder ähneln. Und in der Bilderreihe findet sich noch ein schönes Zitat:



> Gary Gygax: Der 2008 verstorbene D&D-Erfinder und frühere Chef der Spielfirma TSR wies gerne darauf hin, dass vier Millionen Teenager ohne Nebenwirkungen in seine Fantasywelt eintauchten. "*Es gibt da keinen Zusammenhang, außer vielleicht diesen: All jene Leute suchen verzeifelt nach einem Grund für den Tod ihrer Kinder, der nichts mit ihrem eigenen Versagen als Eltern zu tun hat.*"



Gibt es noch mehr zu sagen?


----------



## ole88 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

tja so siehts aus, ich hoff die wahl geht ganz schnell rum und es verändert sich was und es kommen andere gesprächsthemen hoch


----------



## Big D (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Das Problem is, dass die alle überhaupt keine Ahnung haben, wovon sie eigentlich reden. Keiner von denen hat jemals Computerspiele gespielt. Meine Katze hat davon mehr Ahnung, als diese alten Säcke.

Das ist so, als würde ich hier irgendjemanden was über Quantenphysik erzählen.


----------



## ole88 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

tja so ist das leider das die über etwas entscheiden wovon sie null plan haben

hehe mach mal meine zwei kater verstehns sicherlich


----------



## Big D (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

hehe, wir sollten Tiere als Politiker einsetzen die können das bestimmt besser


----------



## ole88 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

hm ich glaub mit der übersetzung wirds dann schwierig, na aber mal ernsthaft, irgendwas muss sich bei der wahl ändern das diese themen endgültig vom tisch verschwinden


----------



## Big D (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Das is richtig, man bräuchte nur eine konkrete Vorstellung was alles geändert werden müsste. Außerdem sollten die Politiker sich auch mal mit den Themen beschäftigen über die sie reden, anstatt immer auf dem selben Kram rumzutrampeln. Ich hab das Gefühl das die nur vorgeschriebene Sachen vorlesen, und erst dann merken, worüber "ihre Rede" handelt. 

Man sollte die Regierenden, direkt wählen können, und wenn die zB. einen extrem schlechten Job machen, sie auch vor ende der Amtszeit absetzen können.


...oder Anarchie...


----------



## ole88 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

hm anarchie is nich wirklich die beste alternative, die demokratie ist schon mit die beste art nur halt eben nicht so wie das momentan abläuft


----------



## Icejester (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Bucklew schrieb:


> du vergisst, dass das entsprechend vorbereitete, gewartete und neuerwertige präzisonswaffen sind, die so niemand im schrank stehen hat. son amokläufer mit g36 wirds hoffentlich nie geben



Ich lach mich tot. Ein Kumpel von mir hatte 2000 bem Bund ein G3 von 1957. Und das Ding war so verzogen, daß man einen Punkt etwa zehn Meter oben rechts von der Scheibe anvisieren mußte, um überhaupt die Scheibe zu treffen. Da ist nix mit Neuwertigkeit, Wartung oder Präzision.


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Heutzutage eine AK47 auf dem Schwarzmarkt zu bekommen ist kein Problem. Als vor 10 Jahren die Russen abgezogen sind war es möglich für 10 DM Hangranaten zu kaufen.


----------



## ole88 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

na du kennst ja quellen


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Ich beziehe mich hier nur auf Zeitungs und TV Meldungen aus der Zeit die ich in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Big D (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

An Waffen zu kommen ist im Prinzip fast leicht, wenn man sie sich zB. im Ausland kauft, wo das waffengesetz vll ncht ganz so genau genommen wird, oder so, und sie nach Deutschland schmuggelt, was ja dann doch ziehmlich schwer werden kann, hat man aber ne Waffe, ohne das sie irgendwo gemeldet is. 

@ ole88 na ja, aber wenn das was wir hier grad in Deutschland haben, Demokratie sein soll, kann ich drauf verzichten


----------



## ole88 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

tja aber was willst machen? den kompletten bundestag austauschen? wie willst das durchsetzen? die ham sich doch an ihre sessel gekettet


----------



## Snade (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Verbietet Brot!


----------



## Big D (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Tja, genau das is das Problem.(Ich mein nicht das Brot)
Denn um die da oben weg zu bekommen, müsste in Deutschland einges passieren, aber dafür geht es zu vielen noch zu gut. Schlimm find ich, dass selbst jeder Laie, der sich mal die Reden von denen anhört oä. bemerkt, dass die fast ausschliesslich Schwachsinn reden.
Es müssten alle aufstehen, damit die das überhaupt mitkriegen.(man, klingt das dramatisch)


----------



## ole88 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

hm du denkst wie ich, leider gehts einigen noch zu gut


----------



## nyso (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Es wird aber keiner Aufstehen, wieso auch? Dem Großteil der Bevölkerung gehts gut, wir sind eins der reichsten Länder des Planeten. Und die, denen es nicht so gut geht haben weder Geld noch Lobby oder Einfluss. Was sie aber haben sind Fernseher, die sie schön still sitzen lassen und verblöden. Man bin ich froh das ich meinen Fernseher abgeschafft habe


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

kein fernseher? ups wie soll ich dann dtm und formel 1 gugn oder auto motor sport oder irgendeine andere auto sendung? nene des geht ma gar nicht.


----------



## nyso (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Wenn ich einen Film gucken will gibs Kino und DVDs. Und viele Fernsehsender strahlen ihr Programm auch übers Internet aus. Z.B. guck ich gerade die 5. Staffel Pimp my Ride bei MTV.de^^


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

lol ok, naja ich nutz meinen plasma wofür er gemacht wurde sonst hätt ich des geld nicht ausgeben brauchen und internet für infos und foren etc.

man sind wir ot


----------



## MG42 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



nyso schrieb:


> Es wird aber keiner Aufstehen, wieso auch? Dem Großteil der Bevölkerung gehts gut, wir sind eins der reichsten Länder des Planeten. Und die, denen es nicht so gut geht haben weder Geld noch Lobby oder Einfluss. Was sie aber haben sind Fernseher, die sie schön still sitzen lassen und verblöden. Man bin ich froh das ich meinen Fernseher abgeschafft habe



Oder zahlst du keine Gebühren mehr?
AM besten statt einem Haus ein Schiffchen, und man brauch keine Steuern mehr zu bezahlen und das beste, wenn das Programm ankotzt kann man ja ein paar tausend Kilmeter weiterfahren bis das wieder ankotzt


----------



## Big D (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Na ja, das Fernsehprogramm is so schlecht, das ich auch nur noch selten gucke. wichtige Nachrichten seh ich ja sowieso im Internet .
Soweit ich weis, liegt das durchschnittliche Einkommen in Deutschland bei ca. 3000-3500 € pro Kopf.   kanns mir nich erklären, aber ich kenn niemanden der auch nur annähernt so viel verdient.


----------



## Hademe (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Fadi schrieb:


> Keine Schußwaffe, keine Toten.
> 
> Also was gehört jetzt verboten?



Absolut meine Meinung! Wozu braucht man in Deutschland bitte Schußwaffen?!?!?


----------



## nyso (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Das ist etwas, was ich wohl auch nie verstehen werde.....
Mein Vater ist Soldat und hat die Berechtigung und Befähigung, so ziemlich jede Waffe zu Hause zu haben. Wollte er aber nie. Das einzige was wir hatten war wirklich das Luftdruckgewehr, aber auch das war an einem Ort versteckt, den nur er kannte. Er hatte wohl zu viel Angst das mein kleiner Bruder oder ich aus Versehen ******* bauen^^
Als er meine erste große Softair entdeckt hat war er monatelang sauer. Ich musste das Ding zurückgeben usw. Irgendwann hat er sich aber an meine Softairs gewohnt
Und genau so finde ich das richtig. Wozu muss man scharfe Waffen im Haus haben?


----------



## Big D (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Ich finde es nicht mal schlimm, scharfe Waffen zu Hause zu haben, sie sollte nur    so verstaut, weggeschlossen sein, dass niemand auf sie Zugriff hat, der die Finger davon lassen sollte.

Außerdem gibt es ein Gesetz das besagt, das Schusswaffen und die dazu passende Munition in unterschiedlichen Safes untergebracht werden muss. Wenn mann sich daran hält, nützt jemandem der den Waffenschrank dann doch aufkriegt, die Waffe wenig, weil er nicht an die Munition rankommt.
jedenfalls is es so gedacht


----------



## MG42 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Big D schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht mal schlimm, scharfe Waffen zu Hause zu haben, sie sollte nur    so verstaut, weggeschlossen sein, dass niemand auf sie Zugriff hat, der die Finger davon lassen sollte.
> 
> Außerdem gibt es ein Gesetz das besagt, das Schusswaffen und die dazu passende Munition in unterschiedlichen Safes untergebracht werden muss. Wenn mann sich daran hält, nützt jemandem der den Waffenschrank dann doch aufkriegt, die Waffe wenig, weil er nicht an die Munition rankommt.
> jedenfalls is es so gedacht



Schön und gut, doch wozu braucht man Zuhause eine Waffe, wenn man nicht gerade im Forstbetrieb, bei der Polizei oder für ne Sicherheitsfirma arbeitet?
Dass die Bleipusten die meiste Zeit sich im Tresor befinden, aber diese werden dann ein zweimal gebraucht (vlt dreimal: "Bonny, Ich geh nur schnell mal von der Bank Geld holen.")
Wenn mit der Zeit eh nichts passiert, dannn wird das elende wegschließen zur Routine, es kommt doch eh niemand dran, also warum mmuss man den Tresor abschließen, und dannn wurde eingebrochen...
Ich bezweifle dass bei jedem der seit ü40 Jahren Waffen im Haus hat, sich auch seit ü40 Jahren darum bemüht 2 Tresore zu benutzen um Waffen und Munition getrennt zu Lagern.
Und auf irgendwelchen Dachböden oder in einem Keller von irgendwelchen am Ars.. der Welt gelegenen deutschen Hinterwäldlerkäffern wird auch noch sicher die Ausrüstung eines zurückgekommenen Soldaten liegen.
Solange das da ruht lässt, passiert soweit nichts, bis die Schwachstelle Mensch auf dumme Gedanken kommt...
So schön sich das auch anhört, diese tolle Sicherheitstheorie ist löchrig wie ein Schweizer-Käse.
Das Problem sind nicht die Waffen sondern die hochzivilisierten Menschen.


----------



## belle (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Hi!

Alle die LEGAL Zuhause Waffen haben, werden überprüft und haben eine lupenreine weiße Weste, sonst würden sie gar keine Berechtigung zum Erwerb einer Waffe haben. Bei der Überprüfung würde man feststellen, dass alles in Ordnung ist. Sogar zu oft die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung übertreten zu haben ist ein Grund, die Berechtigung zum Waffenbesitz zu entziehen (mangelnde Zuverlässigkeit).
Das Problem sind ILLEGALE Waffen und normale Gegenstände. Wenn man mit Strümpfen eine Person erwürgt oder mit einem langen Küchenmesser jemanden tötet, kann man noch lange nicht eben diese Sachen einfach verbieten. Gefährlich ist der Mensch. Und illegale Waffen, die auf Dachböden und unter Betten liegen, aber jene wird es bei einem generellen Waffenverbot wohl verstärkt geben (kann man sich ja denken). Weiterhin wird die Kriminalitätsrate bei einem Verbot ansteigen, weil Kriminelle wissen, dass ja niemand eine Zuhause hat. Schwachsinn ist auch Waffen im Schützenhaus zu lagern. Eine dauerhafte Bewachung kann sich sicher kein Verein leisten und wenn da Individuen eindringen, können die gleich eine Privatarmee ausrüsten. Glaubt mir, es ist so gut, wie es ist. In Grossbritannien wurden ebenfalls Waffen in den eigenen 4 Wänden verboten. Dies ging tatsächlich einher mit einem gravierenden Anstieg der Kriminalität.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Ja klar, es hat ja jeder zweite Haushalt eine Kalaschnikow und deswegen ist auch die Kriminalitätsrate so niedrig.

Es gab ja auch noch nie einen Amokläufer, der die gemeldete Waffe seines Vaters verwendet hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Ich will auch nicht wissen, wie viele ehemalige NVA Soldaten oder Rote Armee Soldaten bei der Auflösung/Abzug aus der DDR ihre Waffen unter der Hand verkauft haben.
Mein Kumpel hat auf einem Flohmarkt vor ein paar Jahren ein Nachtsichtgerät gekauft, mit russischer Bedienungsanleitung.


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

will schon lange eins haben nur die wo ich find sind alle schweineteuer, ich würd sogar eins kaufen wenn mir einer der beim bund ist dies verkauft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Sachen vom Bund findet man oft bei Ebay. *hust hust*


----------



## nyso (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Dann kauf dir Operation Flashpoint 2


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

ja aber leider bis jetzt kein NSG, zumindest bis jetzt nicht zu einem normalen preis


----------



## belle (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Fadi schrieb:


> Ja klar, es hat ja jeder zweite Haushalt eine Kalaschnikow und deswegen ist auch die Kriminalitätsrate so niedrig.
> 
> Es gab ja auch noch nie einen Amokläufer, der die gemeldete Waffe seines Vaters verwendet hat.



Nein, die nicht weil sie unters Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz fällt und generell verboten ist. Da muss du dich mal umschauen (ich suche jetzt nicht extra die Zeitungsberichte über Kriminalität usw.).

Der Vater gehört bestraft. Es ist allein sein Verschulden. Er bringt alle Schützen in Verruf.


----------



## belle (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich will auch nicht wissen, wie viele ehemalige NVA Soldaten oder Rote Armee Soldaten bei der Auflösung/Abzug aus der DDR ihre Waffen unter der Hand verkauft haben.
> Mein Kumpel hat auf einem Flohmarkt vor ein paar Jahren ein Nachtsichtgerät gekauft, mit russischer Bedienungsanleitung.



Ganz sicher nicht. Die DDR war eine Diktatur. Und in so einer Diktatur hat die Führung immer Angst gestürtzt zu werden. War mit der von 1933-45 genauso. Überall Waffen, aber wenn man privat eine hatte wurde man extrem bestraft. Dazu die Angst vor der Stasi.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

@belle
Das mit der Kalaschnikow war eher ironisch gemeint.

Die meisten Haushalte haben keine Waffen und es wird trotzdem eingebrochen.
Kaum ein Einbrecher wird vorher überlegen, ob der Hausbesitzer bewaffnet ist.
Wir sind ja nicht in den USA.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



belle schrieb:


> Ganz sicher nicht. Die DDR war eine Diktatur. Und in so einer Diktatur hat die Führung immer Angst gestürtzt zu werden. War mit der von 1933-45 genauso. Überall Waffen, aber wenn man privat eine hat wird man extrem bestraft. Dazu die Angst vor der Stasi.


 
Ich meine eher die Soldaten, die ihre Waffen nach dem Zusammenbruch der DDR unter der Hand verkauft haben, um ein wenig Geld zu haben. 

Viele russische Soldaten haben Sachen aus der Armee verkauft, gerade Mitte der 90er, als Russland pleite war.
Woher haben wohl einige westliche und arabische Millionäre russische Kampfjets her bekommen?


----------



## Big D (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

@MG42 natürlich ist der Mensch die größte Schwachstelle, aber wie ja belle schon gesagt hat, kommen nur leute an Waffen die dazu berechtigt sind (Waffenschein etc). das gefährliche sind meiner Meinung nach die illegalen waffen, da die aúch nicht bei den Ämtern, oder weis ich wo, gemeldet sind.

Aber warum sollte sich die Regierung um den illegalen Waffehandel kümmern, schließlich leben in diesem Land sehr viel  gefährlichere Killerspieler die es auszumerzen gilt.

@ fadi  in den USA schließen viele ja nich mal ihre Türen ab.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Big D schrieb:


> @ fadi  in den USA schließen viele ja nich mal ihre Türen ab.


War das nicht eher in Kanada?


----------



## Big D (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Upps ich glaub ja, hab ich jetzt verwechselt


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

In Kanada haben sie aber auch sehr viele Waffen, nur schießen sich die nicht gegenseitig über den Haufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



Fadi schrieb:


> In Kanada haben sie aber auch sehr viele Waffen, nur schießen sich die nicht gegenseitig über den Haufen.


 
Michael Moore gesehen? 
Jep, in Kanada gibts mehr Waffen pro Einwohner als in den USA, aber es sterben nur 300 Leute durch Schusswaffen, in den USA 12.000.


----------



## Big D (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Tja, die gehen vll wie Erwachsene mit Waffen um. Die Amerikaner sind ja sehr freigibig was Waffen angehen, die bekommt man ja überall.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Jep, Michael Moore.

Und von den 300 sind wahrscheinlich 90% Jagdunfälle.
Ok, in den USA sind es sicher genau so viel, nur jagen die halt was anderes.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Liegt sicher an den Waffengesetzen.
Bush hat die Beschränkungen von Clinton ja wieder aufgehoben.
Jetzt dürfen die Amerikaner auch wieder vollautomatische Waffen unterm Kopfkissen haben.


----------



## nyso (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Vielleicht liegts auch etwas an der Bildung Die ist in Amerika ja nicht so besonders Kanada dagegen ist da schon ein paar Schritte weiter.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Naja, liegt auch an den amerikanischen Medien.
Da wird einem permanent Angst eingetrichtert.

Man braucht ja unbedingt eine Waffe, weil hinter jeder Ecke der nächste Verbrecher lauert.
Ok, bei manchen Ecken ist es da drüben ja wirklich so, aber man kann es auch übertreiben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Bei den USA kommen sicher viele Faktoren zusammen.
Aber jetzt nicht die von Moore aufzählen.


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

ja in manchen ecken hätt ich wohl mehr als eine waffe im schrank, aber sonst, an jeder ecke steht ein terrorist oder ein böser mensch der dir böses will


----------



## ShadowAlien (16. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

eine sie.... und dann noch ohne killerspiele... so geht das aber nicht...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (16. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*



art90 schrieb:


> na übertreib mal nicht......das sind selbstverständlichkeiten, die du da auflistest
> 
> PS: erst spannen, dann zielen und dann wird erst entsichert  xD


Na dich will ich mal sehn ne Waffe abfeuern ^^ Wenn du das alles für so selbstverständlich hältst ^^


----------



## Tytator (17. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

na soviele hebel gibts nich an waffen
nach spätestens 5 minuten sollte jeder horst alles mal durchgeckeckt haben und kann dann feuern
selbst der dümmste milizsoldat in der dritten welt schaffts in 3 minuten ein dorf niederzuballern xD


----------



## ole88 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

der war jetzt aber nich so angebracht, afrika is wirklich ein scheiß thema, siehe kindersoldaten und kalaschnikov, die einfachste waffe und dann in kinderhänden, aber das es dort so zugeht daran ist europa schuld


----------



## Rotax (19. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Warum ist daran Europa schuld?


----------



## nyso (20. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Warum sind die so arm obwohl sie die meisten Ressourcen haben? EUROPA/RUSSLAND/AMERIKA sind schuld!!!
Wo kommen die Gelder her mit denen die Waffen gekauft werden? EUROPA/RUSSLAND/AMERIKA
Wo kommen die Waffen her? EUROPA/RUSSLAND/AMERIKA

Aber der Hauptschuldige ist Europa, unsere Vorfahren und wir gleichermaßen


----------



## ole88 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

hättest du in geschichte nicht gepennt oder was weiß ich gemacht wüsstest du es, bei mir ist schule schon ewig rum aber sowas weiß man einfach. 

hehe der nächste mit crysis wars spruch


----------



## jelais99 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Naja, man kann aber schon einen kleinen Tip geben, warum Europa an der Lage in Afrika nicht ganz unschuldig ist. 

Wen es interessiert, sollte sich vielleicht einmal mit der Kolonialpolitik Europas und die Folgen für Afrika beschäftigen. Wir haben das, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, in der 9. Klasse und später noch einmal in der Oberstufe durchgenommen. Allerdings ist das nun schon fast 20 Jahre her. Keine Ahnung, wie die Lehrpläne heute ausschauen.
Das war jetzt allerdings schon ein kräftiger wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, so dass nun jeder auf die Antwort kommen kann.


----------



## ole88 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

oder so, ne in meiner 9ten klasse wurde dies auch gemacht, 3jahre ist das schon her, und ich hab mich auch selbst schlau darüber gemacht


----------



## Snade (20. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

http://inte4u.de/deep/news/Pp-spray-draft2_klein.jpg


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

so ist richtig naja weiß schon länger was ich wähle.


----------



## belle (4. September 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

Letzter Eintrag ist zwar schon ne Weile her, schreibe aber trotzdem noch was.
Hat je einer ein Verbot von Messern gefordert, weil damit Leute abgestochen wurden?
Sollten bestimmte Klamotten verboten werden, weil man damit Leute erwürgen kann?
Ein gutes Beispiel ist die Tageszeitung. Wenn die Waffe von einem Sportschützen war (vllt. 1 von 1000000) ist es DAS TAGES- und WOCHENTHEMA mit immer neuen Erkenntnissen und Zusatzberichten auf der Titelseite, aber ist es mal 'ne Illegale (wahrscheinlich 99,9% der Fälle) findet man die Nachrichten nur als kleine Randnotiz...


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Verhinderte Amokläuferin vergisst Killerspiele*

tja so ist die medienlandschaft und man kann dies nicht ändern


----------

